# Three Tier Accident Today



## imsickofthisshit (Oct 8, 2021)

Hello team, I’m new to this website and I need advice/ guidance to a certain situation that happened today. So I was pushing a three tier-to the exit- outside to do some drive-ups and then all of a sudden I hear screaming for me to stop. So I stop and I feel the cart hit something, and it’s a little girl. The screaming was coming from the mom of the little girl. I did not see the little girl at all and she was so tiny. I proceeded to make sure the girl is okay and I apologize countless times. Has I’m finishing drive-ups outside, I see the mother and daughter so I go up to them and apologize some more. I go inside to the guest service desk to see my team lead talking to a guest who witnessed the entire thing. The guest says that the mom did not even watch her daughter and was just at Starbucks looking at her phone. My team lead and security- who watched the footage- all say that it was an accident and for me not worry. The head of AP did not write me up nor did my ETL. But I am still worried they may since I just got home from work today. What if the lady calls corporate to report the incident? My team lead did ask the lady if she wanted to file an incident report and the lady said no. I already have a corrective action so I’m super scared this may ruin my chances of transferring to another Target since I am moving very soon. Please help!


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 8, 2021)

If you have a cca you can’t transfer anyway. Even tho the mom wasn’t looking it is your job to ensure you are running drive ups safety. She didn’t file an incident report that doesn’t mean she can’t change her mind.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 8, 2021)

Accidents happen, the little girl is fine, the mom got her starbucks and you have an interesting story now!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 8, 2021)

You should reported the event when it happened to your tl too.
Safety first.


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 8, 2021)

Accidents happen. #1 Call Code Green.  #2 Do not talk to the guest about the incident other than to make sure that no immediate first aid is needed. Let the leads responding to the Code Green do all of the talking to the guest. #3 Try to remember the details of what happened because you will often be asked to recall in detail. Write it down if you aren't called in to talk about it once the guest has been interviewed just in case you are asked later #4Pay attention to what you are doing and be aware of your surroundings. (IMO, our drive-up and fulfillment teams are driven by the clock and metrics and safety very often takes a back seat.)


----------



## lucidtm (Oct 9, 2021)

She may still file a report. If they get home and the daughter starts complaining of pain, or a mark appears and they need to go to the ER they're likely to come back to file the report. I believe if they want Target to foot the bill for the emergency room visit there needs to be a paperwork trail. Based off of what your ETL said I imagine you'll be fine either way unless they get asked by the powers above if they'd logged the incident. In which case they'll just put the convo in the computer, if doesn't necessarily mean you'll get a CA off of it or get fired - unless of course you have a log of several drive up related accidents recently (ASANTS, obviously).


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Oct 9, 2021)

You should have turned around and hit the mom.


----------



## JustMeT (Oct 12, 2021)

This has almost happened to me many times when pushing around the fulfillment carts. The parents either aren't watching their kids at all or are just letting them run around wherever they want. I remember when I came thisclose to hitting a little boy and I stopped like right before I did, my adrenaline made me open my mouth and actually snap at the Mom (something I usually don't do). It was scary. But as long as the little girl is okay and the mom didn't file a report, you should be okay. And as you said, the cameras showed the Mom wasn't even paying attention, so I don't think she has a leg to stand on regardless.


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 12, 2021)

JustMeT said:


> This has almost happened to me many times when pushing around the fulfillment carts. The parents either aren't watching their kids at all or are just letting them run around wherever they want. I remember when I came thisclose to hitting a little boy and I stopped like right before I did, my adrenaline made me open my mouth and actually snap at the Mom (something I usually don't do). It was scary. But as long as the little girl is okay and the mom didn't file a report, you should be okay. And as you said, the cameras showed the Mom wasn't even paying attention, so I don't think she has a leg to stand on regardless.


The camera showing the mom wasn’t paying attention has no leg to stand on regardless? It is the team member job to ensure safety are all time. Therefore that’s what’s target gonna say.


----------

